# New Spitfire kit 1/32 - WOW !!!



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.hyperscale.com/2009/reviews/kits/tamiyaspitfireixpreviewbg_1.htm
:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooooohhhh... Now that will be a cool kit!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That IS cool!..I'm not a fan of the "trop" version, but this is just the tip of the Spitfire iceberg..thanks!

Steve


----------



## amorgan91 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh nice.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

amorgan91 said:


> Oh nice.



You said it. NICE!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

